
One Camera in Sight, and One Hidden - J3L2404
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/23/one-camera-in-plain-sight-and-one-hidden/
======
byoung2
_At all times, he said, the police must disclose if a camera is present if
someone under questioning asks questions about it_

If the camera is hidden, the person under questioning might not think to ask
about it. One scenario comes to mind where police could secretly record an
interrogation and get around the disclosure requirement. They could have a
hidden camera and a visible one. You disclose to the person under questioning
that this interview is being videotaped and make it obvious that you are
pressing record on the camera on the tripod. Then, a few minutes later, tell
the suspect that you want to help them out, and say: "Look, I'm going to turn
this camera off if it makes you nervous" but keep the hidden camera on.
Technically the police would be in the clear because they disclosed that the
interview was being videotaped (though not the number of cameras), and the
officer only promised to "turn _this_ camera off" and not any others.

